# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Mass Marijuana Protest in Keene, NH

## FSP-Rebel

http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...a-44f9d493416e

KEENE  As city councilors debate a resolution to decriminalize small amounts of marijuana, a small group has quietly taken matters into their own hands -- lighting up on Central Square.

"Every day at 4:20 p.m., we get together to smoke pot in the square," Noah Wood, 19, of Keene said yesterday. "Everyone smokes it. Well maybe not everyone, I'm sure, but a lot of people smoke it and so why keep it a secret? Why keep it illegal? It should be out in the open."

In the drug subculture, 420 refers to the consumption of marijuana.

Correspondent Melanie Plenda reports that yesterday's crowd of 30 grew to about 80 this afternoon; police made no arrests. Look for a full story tomorrow on UnionLeader.com and in the New Hampshire Union Leader.

Wood said he wasn't the one to start the local movement, he's just been helping by passing the word.

"This kid said to me 'Hey, I heard there's smoking going on in the common,' " said one smoker who identified himself as Jason Hart, 20, a student at Franklin Pierce University in Rindge. "I'm just against prohibition. It doesn't work."

(Note: UnionLeader.com learned after this story was first posted that there is no FPU student with that name.)

"No one's really hassled us," said Wood. "We've seen police circling the square, but no one's said anything. You know, look at us, we're out here chilling, doing our thing. No one's gotten hurt. There's no fights, no car crashes, no one's died. No one's even really noticed."

Last night Sgt. James Cemorelis said the department has not received any reports of marijuana smoking on the square, but now that officers have been alerted, will be keeping an eye out.

Just a few hundred feet away at Keene City Hall yesterday afternoon, retired Keene police officer and former city councilman Frederick Parsells, 62, stood on the steps, talking with City Councilor James Duffy about voting for a resolution that would support medical marijuana and decriminalize the possession of small amounts of marijuana.


A member of the pot advocacy group lights up a joint with others yesterday. (Note: The smoker gave a false name to a UnionLeader.com reporter.) (MELANIE PLENDA)

The resolution essentially has no legal weight if passed -- it would just be a strong message sent to state legislators, Parsells said.

"I wanted us to send a message to other places like Salem, places like Portsmouth, other municipalities that we back this and it's something they might want to consider backing too," Parsells said. "Keene's always kind of been on the cutting edge of things like that." Not that Parsells always has been. He admits as a cop, he saw things more "black and white."

But now he said, "It's more a hazy gray."

"The war (on drugs) is over," Parsells said. "We lost. ... We've spent millions upon millions of dollars to stop its import and distribution, all to no avail. I don't condone the use of drugs. I'm 62, I served in Southeast Asia where I understand the stuff was quite popular and quite easy to get and I didn't use it then, I never used it. ... But I feel like our laws are an overreaction."

Gov. John Lynch vetoed a bill legalizing medical marijuana use in July.

Attempts to decriminalize the possession of small amounts of marijuana have gotten support in the New Hampshire House, but have never made it into law.

Parsells sent a letter to the Keene City Council a few weeks ago requesting that it look at the issue.

"I just hate to see it when one moment's indiscretion, one night of stupidity, ruins some 17-year-old kid's chances to get into college, or the military or from getting meaningful employment," Parsells said. "Young people do stupid things; smoking pot is a stupid thing, but it's not the end of the world."

Much to Parsells' surprise, the council took up the issue, sent it to committee and voted on it last week.

Though it failed by a very slim 8-7 margin, there was confusion over the vote on whether to write a resolution to decriminalize the drug, so the issue will be taken up again next Thursday, said Councilor Mitchell Greenwald.

Technically, the resolution passed by a 9-5 vote. But, Greenwald said that Councilor Arnold Bailey, after arguing against marijuana for the entire meeting, was confused and voted to pass the motion, instead of voting against it. Greenwald said Bailey tried to have the issue reconsidered at last week's meeting to no avail, because the meeting had adjourned.

"First of all, if we write the resolution, it's totally meaningless," said Greenwald. "We are not a home rule state. We have to follow the federal and state drug laws. ... So all this is, is a very loud message from the city of Keene that we back this, and I don't know if that's true."

The main argument of the council members against the move is that they don't feel the issue is in the purview of a city council.

"OK, then why don't we talk about health care? Pesticides? Global Warming? Peace in the Middle East, while we're at it," Greenwald said.

"My fear is that we are going to get so caught up in other issues that are not our business and drifting into philosophy that we will be unable to do the business that the people sent us here to do."

Councilor Paula-Ayn Phillips said she was afraid backing a resolution or law that decriminalizes marijuana could lead people to not being punished for driving or flying under the influence of drugs or could encourage people like surgeons to operate under the influence.

Missing from last week's meeting was Councilor Margaret Lynch, who said that if the resolution comes back to council, she will vote for it.

"I am in support of decriminalizing marijuana," she said. "I think that it would keep people out of jail which will save taxpayer money and will save some kid lifelong disappointment for making one mistake."

Lynch said she's not surprised the measure has made it as far as it has.

"In this part of the state," she said. "We tend to be a little more with it."

----------


## mport1

This is AMAZING!  More excellent work from the best liberty activists in the country.

----------


## Dreamofunity

> Councilor Paula-Ayn Phillips said she was afraid backing a resolution or law that decriminalizes marijuana could lead people to not being punished for driving or flying under the influence of drugs or could encourage people like surgeons to operate under the influence.


Wtf?

That damn legal alcohol, ever since 1933 those doctors have been operating drunk.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Wonderful stuff, just hope they don't go around puffing it in peoples faces one day.

----------


## Jeremy

the FSP at work!

----------


## RevolutionSD

This is fantastic news!

Hopefully this will lead to similar protests in other parts of the country.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Here's a video shot at the event, but it's not the best quality: YouTube - Marijuana civil disobedience in Keene NH

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> Wonderful stuff, just hope they don't go around puffing it in peoples faces one day.


They can puff it in mine!

----------


## dr. hfn

I'm definitely moving there!

----------


## dannno

I'd probably move to Keene if it weren't over 2 hours from the coast..

----------


## james1906

I'm moving to Keene and opening a Taco Bell.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I'd probably move to Keene if it weren't over 2 hours from the coast..


I just like the activism they're doing there, not planning on moving to Keene anytime soon. I live on the seacoast and love it.

----------


## Dionysus

YouTube - 420 SANTA CRUZ 2008

This happens every April 20th at several CA universities.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I forgot to add that this wasn't just a one time event, it happens everyday. The smokeout today had 100 people present, I wonder what tomorrow will bring.

----------


## JamesButabi

> I just like the activism they're doing there, not planning on moving to Keene anytime soon. I live on the seacoast and love it.


Does it really take two hours from Keene to the seacoast?  Takes me an hour and a half from RI to Seacoast.

----------


## dannno

> YouTube - 420 SANTA CRUZ 2008
> 
> This happens every April 20th at several CA universities.



LOL ya it does, but that's in the middle of the woods.. these guys are doing it in the town square

----------


## mport1

All of this is being covered at http://freekeene.com/  This is REALLY exciting stuff!  This is why we all need to get behind the Free State Project.  These people have courage and they are doers.

Free Talk Live Coverage

Newspaper articles:
Pot protest fills Keene square again
Marijuana in Keene: On town square, at city hall

YouTube - Demonstration in Central Square to Legalize Marijuana, Keene NH

----------


## Reason

*I would love to see video of a few hundred people calmly smoking in a park when the G20 riot goons show up...

A video like that would be a great catalyst for showing people just how dumb current criminalization really is.*

----------


## mport1

> This is fantastic news!
> 
> Hopefully this will lead to similar protests in other parts of the country.


I really think this could go national if a major media source picks it up and I think one may actually want to cover this if it continues to grow.  That would be amazing for the FSP and for helping spread the idea of civil disobedience and standing up for your rights.

----------


## mport1

Please comment on the articles to combat all the statists that have posted comments on there.  Also please digg this http://digg.com/world_news/Marijuana..._square_again/

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Does it really take two hours from Keene to the seacoast?  Takes me an hour and a half from RI to Seacoast.


Yep, which is why I rarely go out there (Keene).

----------


## Pennsylvania

Seems like a good chance for Glenn Beck to prove his libertarianism

----------


## brandon

4:20 in the afternoon every weekday??! Don't these people have jobs?? Oh wait....

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> 4:20 in the afternoon every weekday??! Don't these people have jobs?? Oh wait....


Most Keene liberty activists are agorists which mean they deal in an underground economy. Some roll cigarettes, deal gold/silver, have illegal pizza delivery operations, many are in the press (Free Talk Live, Free Minds TV/Radio, Obscured Truth Network, Keene Free Press, Anarchy in Your Head, etc), some dabble with the cannabis sector and many others are college students.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Fresh news pieces on the Keene liberty activists.

WKBK's video footage: YouTube - Demonstration in Central Square to Legalize Marijuana, Keene NH.

Another Union Leader article: http://unionleader.com/article.aspx?...0-71e8640e3635

Front page article of the Keene Sentinel: http://keenesentinel.com/articles/20.../id_372954.txt

----------


## mport1

It will be interesting to see how the turnout was today.  Hopefully it continues to grow.  I predict some kind of crackdown soon.  The state will show its ugly, violent face.  No way they can arrest everybody though

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> It will be interesting to see how the turnout was today.  Hopefully it continues to grow.  I predict some kind of crackdown soon.  The state will show its ugly, violent face.  No way they can arrest everybody though


I just got a facebook request for a similar event that is going to take place in Manchester early next week. Looks like the Civil dis is spreading, so if the legislative process is gonna take forever then the activists up here are just gonna take matters into their own hands. This isn't necessarily my style of activism but it seems that this may be the route to go on this issue.

----------


## JamesButabi

Just keep it 100% peaceful boys.  You got a great thing going up there.

----------


## mport1

> Just keep it 100% peaceful boys.  You got a great thing going up there.


I'm sure they will.  From what I've heard, Free State Project members understand that liberty cannot be achieved through violence.  Violence only empowers the state.

----------


## Scofield

> I'm sure they will.  From what I've heard, Free State Project members understand that liberty cannot be achieved through violence.  Violence only empowers the state.


Actually, history has shown that liberty is won by force (1776 anyone?).  

You only have liberties that you are willing to die to protect.  The government will take as many liberties away from you until you stand up and say "NO."  Violence, in the end, is the only plausible way of taking your liberties back.

You can create a revolution in the minds of Americans, but when it comes down to it, if you want your liberty, you will have to take it (forcefully).

----------


## mport1

> Actually, history has shown that liberty is won by force (1776 anyone?).  
> 
> You only have liberties that you are willing to die to protect.  The government will take as many liberties away from you until you stand up and say "NO."  Violence, in the end, is the only plausible way of taking your liberties back.
> 
> You can create a revolution in the minds of Americans, but when it comes down to it, if you want your liberty, you will have to take it (forcefully).


The revolutionary war just ended up forming another tyrannical government (albeit less tyrannical than the British).  There have been many successful movements through civil disobedience and non-compliance.  You can say "no" without getting violent.  We just need everybody to stop obeying unjust laws and the government would lose all of its power.  Imagine if a mass of people started refusing to pay taxes, despite the consequences that could arise.  

Chapter 16 of The Market For Liberty does a great job of explaining why violence is not the answer and will make things FAR worse.




> Not only is violent revolutionary action destructive, it actually strengthens the government by giving it a "common enemy" to unite the people against. Violence against the government by a minority always gives the politicians an excuse to increase repressive measures in the name of "protecting the people." In fact, the general populace usually joins the politicians' cry for "law and order."
> 
> But far worse than this, revolution is a very questionable way to arrive at a society without rulers, since a successful revolution must have leaders. To be successful, revolutionary action must be coordinated. To be coordinated, it must have someone in charge. And, once the revolution has succeeded, the "Someone in Charge" (or one of his lieutenants, or even one of his enemies) takes over the new power structure so conveniently built up by the revolution. He may just want to "get things going right," but he ends up being another ruler. Something like this happened to the American Revolution, and look at us today...

----------


## porcupine

> Fresh news pieces on the Keene liberty activists.
> 
> WKBK's video footage: YouTube - Demonstration in Central Square to Legalize Marijuana, Keene NH.
> 
> Another Union Leader article: http://unionleader.com/article.aspx?...0-71e8640e3635
> 
> Front page article of the Keene Sentinel: http://keenesentinel.com/articles/20.../id_372954.txt


That. Cop. Is. *Awesome.*

----------


## mport1

Good video coverage - http://www.wmur.com/video/21118806/index.html

News coverage continues to expand as the mass protest grows.  The AP has now picked up the story.  Here is a news aggregation.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> the FSP at work!


This definitely isn't the FSP as the FSP doesn't do activism in NH.  I see your point though.  There are a lot of great activists in NH doing stuff that most liberty lovers wish would happen in there area.  Who knows, if the FSP thing really takes off and 20,000 activists move to NH, maybe it will work for NH.  Maybe 5-20 years later, this type of stuff will be happening all over the world.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I'm sure they will.  From what I've heard, Free State Project members understand that liberty cannot be achieved through violence.  Violence only empowers the state.


It doesn't really matter what FSP participants think and stuff.  The vast majority of the people involved with this are not FSP folks.  They people just regular folks in and around Keene, NH.

I mean, yesterday, there were around 200 people.  So far, two people haven't been peaceful.  However, I know they were not part of the FSP.  In fact, they were cops.  You just cannot keep an event like this peaceful.  The violent folks will come, like the cops did, and cause trouble for the peaceful people.  One of the cops even suggested that the cops were the problem.  It makes perfect sense.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Good video coverage - http://www.wmur.com/video/21118806/index.html
> 
> News coverage continues to expand as the mass protest grows.  The AP has now picked up the story.  Here is a news aggregation.


I agree with you that the media coverage continues.  This is now a national story.  Fantastic!

However, are you sure this is a protest?  It seems like a Rally, to me.  I love Rallies.  The 9-12 Rally in DC was fantastic!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Just come to NH, you don't have to move to Keene. The politico side is awesome and we do lots of things. Join the Seacoast gang.

----------


## mport1

One arrest made yesterday:

YouTube - Rich Paul Arrested at Keene Marijuana Protest

----------


## getch36

I just moved up to NH and stories like this make me even happier to be here.

----------


## Arklatex

Why was that guy arrested?  Looked peaceful to me.

----------


## torchbearer

> It will be interesting to see how the turnout was today.  Hopefully it continues to grow.  I predict some kind of crackdown soon.  The state will show its ugly, violent face.  No way they can arrest everybody though


2 words-
Open Carry.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Wow, another arrest.  Here is the raw video, YouTube - Evan Arrested at Keene Marijuana Rally .  Here is the TV story, http://www.wmur.com/video/21132389/index.html .

I think today had less then the around 200 or so people of yesterday.  Freedom is real.  I hope to see some of y'all at this event

----------


## brandon

> Wow, another arrest.  Here is the raw video, YouTube - Evan Arrested at Keene Marijuana Rally .  Here is the TV story, http://www.wmur.com/video/21132389/index.html .
> 
> I think today had less then the around 200 or so people of yesterday.  Freedom is real.  I hope to see some of y'all at this event


Kinda feel bad for those two cops. You can tell they really don't want to be out there arresting those people.

----------


## Bman

> Wow, another arrest.  Here is the raw video, YouTube - Evan Arrested at Keene Marijuana Rally .  Here is the TV story, http://www.wmur.com/video/21132389/index.html .
> 
> I think today had less then the around 200 or so people of yesterday.  Freedom is real.  I hope to see some of y'all at this event


That's the problem with kids.  Thise cops are just doing their jobs.  I am in full disagreement with their jobs requiring them to arrest someone for pot, and sure I would wish they would refuse orders, but giving these people a hard time is not going to make you friends.

Yelling pig and standing in front of cop cars for what was going on in that video is just not a good tactic.

----------


## RevolutionSD

Wow, this is fantastic! Progress is being made every day. Maybe they can get 300 people out there one day this week?!

----------


## Keith and stuff

A new video.  This just came out.  It is of what happened at the police station.

YouTube - Another Arrest at 420 in Keene, NH Sparks Smoke Out in Police Station P2

----------


## mport1

> Why was that guy arrested?  Looked peaceful to me.


Police don't care if people are peaceful.  They just do what they are told and enforce the law regardless of whether or not there is a victim for a supposed "crime."

----------


## Keith and stuff

I walked around town today and talked to some of the folks at this Rally.  From what I heard, the cops didn't even go to the Rally today but several folks from the media were at the event.  So I guess this was another great time for freedom in the US.

Go brave liberty lovers in Keene, NH!

----------


## PBrady

Seeing these videos/hearing these stories makes me wish I was in NH.

Some day...

----------


## mport1

> Kinda feel bad for those two cops. You can tell they really don't want to be out there arresting those people.


I don't.  They could just not arrest them.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Keene Rally went well again today.  I don't know, somewhere between 70-120 people showed up for at least a while between 4:00 - 5:10 pm.  One or two newspapers were they.  A TV station from Boston was there yesterday and the footage aired on the evening news there.  No TV crews today 

The cops decided to stay away again.  A bunch of FreeTalkLive.com CDs were handed out.  Yesterday, a bunch of flyers about FreeKeene.com were handed out.  It seems like these Freedom Rallies are a great time to hand out pro-freedom stuff.

----------


## Vessol

I've been to Keene NH, it's a very pretty and awesome town. Especially during fall is it beautiful(as well as all of NH)

----------


## Objectivist

I got it! This is how we fight the police at protests. Load one of these machines with some hash oil and blow it in the direction of the cops. Yeah baby!

Now pump up the jams and be prepared to pop-lock to the hip-hop.
YouTube - Martin Magnum 850 Smoke Machine - Djkit.tv

----------


## Keith and stuff

OK, there is a Digg of the Boston coverage along with a video.  The video wasn't entirely accurate.  There were no protests at this Rally, just Rally lovers.  Also, there is no group.  However, as you know, this also happens in Manchester, NH.

http://digg.com/politics/Pot_smokers...es_in_Keene_NH
http://wbztv.com/video/?id=81602@wbz.dayport.com

----------


## dannno

> I got it! This is how we fight the police at protests. Load one of these machines with some hash oil and blow it in the direction of the cops. Yeah baby!
> 
> Now pump up the jams and be prepared to pop-lock to the hip-hop.
> YouTube - Martin Magnum 850 Smoke Machine - Djkit.tv


That looks like the vaporizer I was vaping out of last night.. just had a tube where that smoke is coming out (of course it was vapor, not smoke)

----------


## polomertz

> One arrest made yesterday:
> 
> YouTube - Rich Paul Arrested at Keene Marijuana Protest


I like his shirt.

----------


## torchbearer

I know some texans that would disagree with you.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I agree, but it's hard to coral scores of rallying people into one mode. This isn't a political rally, it's purely civil disobedient. Prior to my moving here relatively recently, I couldn't believe that this type of stuff goes on, especially in all its many forms up here. Like I've said, it isn't my style but I'm always been happy when the ideas of liberty are being promoted. Since NH has the most liberty activists per capita, it's only fitting for CD to be a prevalent tactic used up here. Just saying.

----------


## mport1

I'm sorry but politics is not the way to liberty.  It hasn't worked in the past and will not work in the future.  Civil disobedience has been shown to be effective.  The state will wither away if people just stop obeying their unjust laws.  We got to this point because not enough people have peacefully stood up and said no.  

And there were people open carrying

----------


## Keith and stuff

So the Rally was fantastic today.  It was in the 50s and around 130 or so folks showed up.  A guy that works for NPR was there doing interviews.  People signed a petition to legalize marijuana in NH.  People were also reminded, again, of the Keene City Council vote(s) on marijuana Thursday night.

There are pro-freedom folks selling food to, tax free

----------


## mport1

The idea is being tossed out to have one of these events outside of the state capitol

----------


## Keith and stuff

Yes, Rich suggested doing that next year.  It is an interesting idea.  I wonder how it will go next year.

----------


## risk_reward

Tell that to Mahatma Gandhi and Martin Luther King Jr.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Of course, what people are doing at these Rallies is in no way extreme.  Smoking weed is a long and proud American tradition.  While it may not be as common as drinking beer, it is certainly well known and hundreds of millions of people have done it throughout American history.

As for yesterday's Rally, it was another great Rally.  No cops again.  I look forward to seeing all of you there today.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Today's Rally was kind of small. Less than 70 people.  However, no cops again, which is fantastic.  It did last quite a while though.  At 5:10 pm there were still three girls with pro-freedom signs standing near the road.  Lots of parks were honking.

----------


## s35wf

i wish people would do something like that down here.  that sounds great; just hang out listen to music in the open with a group of people smoking herb & eating food.  brings back memories of my youth; now i sit inside on my laptop & burn while posting & surfing.

----------


## mport1

> i wish people would do something like that down here.  that sounds great; just hang out listen to music in the open with a group of people smoking herb & eating food.  brings back memories of my youth; now i sit inside on my laptop & burn while posting & surfing.


This is something that can be easily replicated around the country.  However, I don't see it happening anywhere but New Hampshire because of the Free State Project presence.  I'd love to be proven wrong though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm sorry but politics is not the way to liberty.  It hasn't worked in the past and will not work in the future.  Civil disobedience has been shown to be effective.  The state will wither away if people just stop obeying their unjust laws.  We got to this point because not enough people have peacefully stood up and said no.  
> 
> And there were people open carrying


qft!  freedom FTW!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

If I were to attend one of these 420 events, I'd be open carrying but not blazing. I just can't put my career on the line for this kind of civil disobedience. To those that can, rock on!

----------


## s35wf

> This is something that can be easily replicated around the country.  However, I don't see it happening anywhere but New Hampshire because of the Free State Project presence.  I'd love to be proven wrong though.


This is FL.  the rules are different here.  beautiful beaches, beautiful weather, disney, etc... but remember
this is the state where you come down on vacation,
go home on probation,
come back on violation! 

they'd have the jackboots all over us and there'd probably end up with violence & arrests in this state.  wish we could get away with it.

----------


## Keith and stuff

So it rained a little during today's Rally.  There were still 50 or so people, though.  There were even a few protesters.  One family, they also protested last Saturday.  At least one of them seemed to be against all smoke   Another one had a hugs not drugs sign, so the of the Rally goers hugged a couple of the protesters.

The audio from the NPR interviews was posted to FreeKeene.com.  There were a few errors, in that the event is a Rally and around 130 people attended that day.

http://freekeene.com/2009/10/02/nh-p...-celebrations/

----------


## BlackTerrel

I was gonna show up but then I got high and took a nap

YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I was gonna show up but then I got high and took a nap
> 
> YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)


Funny, but this wouldn't happen to a real 420 activist, esp in NH.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

nt

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> Marijuana is going to become legal the second they pass a law that outlaws smoking.  Thinking ahead .


Thats okay, we can eat it or vape it, or make tea out of it

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Funny, but this wouldn't happen to a real 420 activist, esp in NH.


I know.... being high actually has very little to do with being lazy.  See Michael Phelps.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Rally was great today.  The weather was perfect at around 65 and sunny.  Around 40 people showed up but some interesting things happened.

1. A guy was handing out Flex Your Rights DVD and flyers.
2. The was a canned food drive, the FreeKeene.com Food Drive, which was continued at Social Sundays.
3. A guy (who had been there most of the last 10 days) was selling homemade brownies again.  Of course, he didn't have a permit 
4. A bunch of people wrote post cards to an area activist that is in jail.
5. Several folks that have never been to Social Sundays before followed activists from the Central Square to Social Sunday.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I missed the Rally today   I was um, um, busy.

Anyway, I found the story were the local paper talked to the Keene cops about why they refuse to arrest pot smokers at the Rally, http://freekeene.com/2009/10/05/sent...-celebrations/

Also, a story just came out about the anti-smoke and/or anti-marijuana protesters, http://freekeene.com/2009/10/05/anti...ll-story-here/

----------


## Keith and stuff

Another great Rally.  Around 35 folks showed up.  Legal and illegal stuff was sold at the Rally.  Also, a new Free Stater was there.

----------


## tremendoustie

Now in Manchester too: http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...e-43de0715fbc0

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Even though I've been saying that this isn't my cup o tea, I think I may actually show up at one of these events just to see what it's like in person. Plus, I know pretty much everyone in attendance.

----------


## mport1

> Now in Manchester too: http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...e-43de0715fbc0


Some of those comments by the readers are just terrible.  We have a ways to go to overcome government propaganda and get these people on the side of liberty.

----------


## Keith and stuff

On October 7th there were around 40 people at the Keene Rally.  No cops or reporters showed up.

On October 8th, there were around 40 people at the Keene Rally.  A showed up at 4:16, walked around the park, and was gone by 4:18.  I think he may have been looking for someone on the run, I cannot say more on that.  NPR was at the Rally doing a follow up to their previous press coverage.  Part of the park turned into a skate park for about 30 minutes even though skating in this park is illegal.  Precious metals and communication radios were sold at the Rally sold.  Oh, and the weather was wicked awesome.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Now in Manchester too: http://www.unionleader.com/article.a...e-43de0715fbc0


Well, not even all freedom activists in NH support these Rallies.  Matt Simon of NH Common Sense wrote an op-ed against the Rallies.

I'm fine with people having differing opinions.  I'm still working hard with Matt to get medical marijuana legalized in NH this year.

http://unionleader.com/article.aspx?...0-e2273a0ce21e

_As the Union Leader has reported, activists in Keene have been engaging in daily public "smoke-outs" to protest marijuana laws. Encouraged by a few activists who do not believe in changing bad laws through the legislative process, these individuals have been gathering on Keene's Main Street to smoke marijuana in defiance of state law.

If some of these people are truly interested in reforming marijuana laws, and not just acting out for the sake of acting out, perhaps they should first consider a lesson from history._

For the rest of the article, follow the above link.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here is a story from the Keene State College paper about the Rallies in Keene.  I'm not sure when the reporter wrote the story.

http://www.keeneequinox.com/news/pro...eene-1.1945444

There is the first part of the article:

At 4:19 p.m. a one minute contdown excites a crowd in Central Square at Keene. A man in a shirt reading “4:20 everyday at 4:20” paraphrases Thomas Jefferson and yells, “I hope for the day when people don't fear their government, but the government fears it's people.”
As 4:20 p.m. arrives, cars passing by honk and yell out their support.

This has been the typical scene at Central Square for the last two weeks, as protestors have shown up in large numbers to protest the country’s drug laws by smoking marijuana in public.
Keene residents Noah Wood and Rich Paul started the movement after the TEA party in Central Square two weeks ago.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I didn't go to a Marijuana Rally on 10-9 so I don't have a report for that day.

On 10-10 (today) I was in Manchester so I attended the Manchester Rally.  There were only 21 people at the Rally and another 7 were in the area.  The 7 people weren't part of the Rally but did spend a few minutes talking to those at the Rally.  1 person had a very expensive camera, she may have been with the press.

Of the 21 people, only 3 were part of the Free State Project.  The guy the started the Rallies in Manchester, a Mormon FSPer that doesn't drink or smoke, and myself.

Most of the NH liberty activists that normally attend the Manchester Rally were busy at the We The People event.  You see, today was national We the People Congressional Vote Day.  The NH voting happened at the Taproom, a bar owned by a Free Stater.  Three delegates from NH were selected.  The highest vote getter was a famous Free Stater.  The 2nd highest vote getter was a friend of the Free State.

A fantastic day.  Good weather too!

----------


## Expatriate

> Meanwhile, some residents have criticized city police for being too lenient with the protesters.
> 
> One Sentinel reader called for using tear gas, riot batons and Tasers on the protesters.
> 
> Another reader said the protesters make her uncomfortable about bringing her children into downtown.
> 
> To the KPD: My prediction is that if you allow this to continue, someone is going to get hurt, she wrote. Either from a fed-up citizen or from the junkies.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Sorry, I was doing activism around the Northeast for awhile and didn't attend any of the 420 Rallies in Keene.  I have reports on the last 4 days, though 

Saturday
Maybe 500 people showed up.  So many people showed up because this was Pumpkin Fest day, the busiest day of the year in Keene.  Rich Paul spoke on a bull horn for several minutes (he usually speaks on a bull horn for under a minute).  Some in the crowd cheered during parts of his speech.  He lite up and was arrested.  The crowd booed.  A couple other folks were arrested for smoking and the crowd booed again.  Ian Freeman of Free Talk Live started saying things on a bull horn and some Free Keene flyers were passed out.

You can learn much more about this at http://www.freekeene.com/ and there is some MSM coverage via the main paper in NH, although there are several factual errors in the article, http://unionleader.com/article.aspx?...3-acb1dcef7e35

Sunday
It was unusually cold this day and their was very light rain at times.  Maybe 40 folks.  Unlike most days, the vast majority of the folks were serious activists.  Most of them were in town for the Free Keene Fest ( http://www.freekeenefest.com ) which happened earlier in the day.  A punk/cover band from Dover, NH played for a round an hour.  They were quite good and covered punk and metal songs with ease.

Monday
Around 30 people.

Tuesday
About 35 people, nothing special except cops ignoring the use of various drugs over over an hour at the center of Keene.

----------


## mport1

Thanks for all the updates!  Wish I was there now.

----------


## dr. hfn

Im moving to NH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when i'm done with college...

----------


## tremendoustie

> Tuesday
> About 35 people, nothing special except cops ignoring the use of various drugs over over an hour at the center of Keene.


Lol, classic . In one month, what politicos have been fighting for for decades. Imagine if this were done nationwide, and on other issues. CivDis FTW!

 The underground railroad, Egyptian independence, Indian independence, The crumbling of the Communist government in East Germany and in what's now the Czech Republic, the independence of the Baltic states from the USSR, Women's sufferage, the end of segregation, and more, brought to you by Civil Disobedience -- "it's what you do when you REALLY want to get it done" (tm).

----------


## RevolutionSD

> Lol, classic . In one month, what politicos have been fighting for for decades. Imagine if this were done nationwide, and on other issues. CivDis FTW!
> 
>  The underground railroad, Egyptian independence, Indian independence, The crumbling of the Communist government in East Germany and in what's now the Czech Republic, the independence of the Baltic states from the USSR, Women's sufferage, the end of segregation, and more, brought to you by Civil Disobedience -- "it's what you do when you REALLY want to get it done" (tm).


Exactly, CD all the way!

We need to start doing these MJ CD events in Southern California. Weather is still beautiful in the 80's this week, and we have 16% unemployment or something so we can this done!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The Manch group wrapped their 420s for the season today. I was at that event yesterday (it's on the main drag in Manch) and I swear we were getting over 20 honks per minute. People were blazin up and the cops just drove by, some of them even waved at us. We even had a local walk by who asked if anything was for sale.. Even though the group had more available, they don't sell to unknowns. Tonight at the weekly Taproom Tuesdays (social in Manch), we had like 80 activists turn out - many because of the 9-12 rally in the back of the pub where Congressional candidate Bob Guida turned up for a campaign rally. I was told this guy was in the vein of RP but sadly that isn't the case. He talked a good game on taxes and health care, but has a hard-on for the military - and it showed.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Exactly, CD all the way!
> 
> We need to start doing these MJ CD events in Southern California. Weather is still beautiful in the 80's this week, and we have 16% unemployment or something so we can this done!


I don't smoke, but I'll show up and bring signs, just give me the time and place.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Friday October 21
My was working by my friend went.  She sold some handmade jewelery.  She said turn out was around 25.  So it looks like things are slowing down in Keene.

It is expected to rain most of Saturday in Keene so I'm not sure how big the event will be.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Thanks for all the updates!  Wish I was there now.


No problem.  While I'm not really a big pot smoker or anything, I think these events are interesting and should be known far and wide.  Sure, I smoke it rarely like 110,000 or so people in NH but not commonly like another 110,000 people in NH.  It's likely that most freedom lovers in the nation would be shocked that something like this can happen without problems in the US.

----------


## idirtify

Even those who don’t smoke it (often) could show up smoking Damiana or some other herb that smells like pot.

----------


## Keith and stuff

idirtify, that is a good idea.  Actually, the 2nd person to be arrested was arrested for smoking mint chocolate flavored tobacco.  There is plenty of footage of it.  Youtube videos and even the one NH TV station covered the event and went to the police station as soon as he was arrested.  The the crew got there, they found the guy had already been released and they interviewed him.

Updates:

10-26 Around 25 people

10-27 Around 22 people including a lady that came all the way from Grafton, NH (sometimes referred to as the freest town in the US) which is at least a 90 minute drive.  As, the two people the started the Rallies didn't attend.  I was told that one of them wanted to focus on the weekends since it was getting colder outside.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Updates:

11-1 Around 40-45 people.  It was a weekend and the weather was ok.

11-2 Around 20 people.  It was the day before election day so a bunch of political types (including several election city councilors) were holding political signs near the 420 Rallies.  It is the best place to hold a sign in town because it's the center of town.  The councilors could see the people smoking and smell the pot but none of them complained.  I think, deep down, most of them wouldn't even care if it was completely legal.  They didn't see to react at all, call the cops or anything.

It is slowly getting colder and now it gets dark earlier because of daylight savings light.  I'm not sure if I'll make it out to another of these events this year.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Rallies in Keene are being called off for the rest of the year.  The last one is said to happen on Saturday.  See the post about it, http://forum.freekeene.com/index.php?topic=1925.0

----------


## dannno

Too cold?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Too cold?


Hibernation time.

----------


## dannno

Hibernate in some shacks.

YouTube - NH SURF COLD ICE COLD

----------


## mport1

Great videos from the Obscured Truth Network.
YouTube - It's 420 Everyday in Keene (Day 6 Part 1)
YouTube - It's 420 Everyday in Keene (Day 6 Part 2)

----------

